

Ask HN: Query Best Practices for DuckDuckGo? - murtali

I&#x27;ve recently made the switch to using DuckDuckGo for privacy reasons. Part of me misses the Google experience though, which to it&#x27;s credit was actually really good. I know I&#x27;ve been trained over the years to search the &quot;Google way,&quot; breaking up things into keywords, using quotes, etc.<p>That said, whats the best way to searching using DuckDuckGo. Is there a certain query format to get the best result? Am I over-thinking this? When searching for programming related questions, I find myself typing the same query I used in DuckDuckGo back into Google and finding the answer faster.
======
cdvonstinkpot
I had switched to DDG for awhile a year or so ago, but found myself frustrated
with the results. I, too would have to paste my query into Google & search
again all too many times to find what I was looking for until I finally gave
up & switched back to Google for good.

I really hated to, but it wasn't worth the hassle.

Maybe one day DDG's algorithms will work just as well as Google's & they'll be
able to nail my searches the first time like Google does, but until then I
guess I'll be being tracked.

